# Finally got out!!!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

First outing of 2014 for me today. Ended up with 5 smallmouth, 1 walleye and a buffalo carp. Water temps ranged from 36-38 depending how close I got to a creek or discharge. Also, 4 of the smallmouths and the walleye were my first fish on my new hair jigs I tied! That makes you feel good!

Also the first time I used the "say cheese" app on my phone. Anyone that tends to fish alone, and struggles to take your own picture, needs to check out that app.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Pike island pool B.T.W.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice! I caught my first eye this fall on hair jigs I tied... Definitely a great feeling! Did you tip yours with a minnow or crawler? Or just naked?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Bub, thanks for the report. Nice fish!

Any ice in the river?


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice fish,, it is about time to put an end to my cabin fever.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

joebertin said:


> Bub, thanks for the report. Nice fish!
> 
> Any ice in the river?


The creeks had some ice along the banks, but very little. None on the mainstem.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

colonel594 said:


> Very nice! I caught my first eye this fall on hair jigs I tied... Definitely a great feeling! Did you tip yours with a minnow or crawler? Or just naked?


I kind of tie a tail into them so there's really not much room for tipping. I was actually wanting to tip it with a piece of "Gulp!" Night crawler, but it just looked stupid. I think I'm going to tie some to accommodate... I tie the tail in separate from the body so I can use accent colors and such... might be better to go with a trailer, because when you tie in a tail, it's there for good. Learned a lot about them this weekend though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice to hear of some action on the river. Thanks for the post. If ya don't mind me asking, how deep were the smallies. Nice lookin jig by the way. Hopin to get out real soon myself, down in Powhatan/Moundsville area.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Bad Bub! 

I called Rivarat yesterday,,, he's getting antsy too, so we planned a boat trip next weekend, weather permitting. At least we have a nice window,,, he's off Fri Sat & Sun morn.
I told him to keep an eye out for you,,,, sounds like he fishes the same spots.

Thanks Again for the post,,, ANYKIND of a start sounds good! :Banane23:


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

All fish were 10FOW and less. Current was ripping pretty fast at times and had them pinned to shallow slack water. I fished deep for a good part of the day and wasn't even marking any fish. With exception to the "discharge" fish, I was shocked at how shallow I caught them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure that I'll make it out next week. My brother is flying home and being that my family is like the Sopranos, they have something planned everyday... if I get out, it wouldn't be till Sunday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like your jigs would have killer action in the water.. Do you use marabou? Here are a few of mine... Just basic Buck tails but the eyes sure smacked them this fall!


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice fish and nice jigs guys! 

Thanks for the idea for that app. I don't use the app store as much as I prob should haha


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> *I was shocked at how shallow I caught them.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

colonel594 said:


> Looks like your jigs would have killer action in the water.. Do you use marabou? Here are a few of mine... Just basic Buck tails but the eyes sure smacked them this fall!


I used rabbit zonkers on those ones. I also tied up a few bucktail "swimming" jigs that I have not tried yet. The rabbit really looks good for a crawfish imitation, but it collapses on itself too easily for swimming.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I really wished I had some "loud" colored jigs after I caught that walleye. All I have is greens and browns as of now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the perch Buck tails I've been tying just because they look really cool... I have yet to try them out but in past I have had really good luck with brightly colored perch lures and jigs so I have high hopes! This weekend I was able to get a 16" and 22" eye at a local spillway with a Blade bait in the exact same colors so my expectations are high for that jig in stained muddy water!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

colonel594 said:


> I'm a big fan of the perch Buck tails I've been tying just because they look really cool... I have yet to try them out but in past I have had really good luck with brightly colored perch lures and jigs so I have high hopes! This weekend I was able to get a 16" and 22" eye at a local spillway with a Blade bait in the exact same colors so my expectations are high for that jig in stained muddy water!


That's exactly the colors my grandfather used to use when I was a kid up at mosquito. He swore by the juvenile perch bite.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

